# Flat Band 's Curly Maple ergo



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Here you are!










Compare with Gib's side shooter










The grip feel similar to side shooter , very comfortable. superior finishing!


















Pouch is smaller than side shooter and cupped. latex vs. TB gold


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I love Gary's slingshots and bands


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

what a wonderful piece of art u got there


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

actual product looks better than in the picture, high quality!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Gary makes a beautiful and classy slingshot!!!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've got one of those. Perry is right. I wouldn't trade it for... a tank of gas.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

10 meter (33 fts) 3/8" BB pop can target 1st try 10 out of 3










16.8 m ( 55 fts) still very accutare










then 22.3 m (73ft ) shot around 50 bb and got 3 hits . very nice










I have a doubt on this band set up although it's very accurate, you can see the band rig in same side (I mean the right band shall flip over for normal setting) as I try to correct it, the slingshot losts it's accuracy. can any tell me is this band arrenagment correct or not?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's the right way for an Over the top set-up Bud. The bands are attached in the front ONLY and come over the posts when drawn back. Some old timers will attach the bands front and back and some African shooters will pull the bands against the ties and do well with it. Glad you are having fun with it and better yet are hitting what you aim at! COOL! Flatband


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Flatband said:


> That's the right way for an Over the top set-up Bud. The bands are attached in the front ONLY and come over the posts when drawn back. Some old timers will attach the bands front and back and some African shooters will pull the bands against the ties and do well with it. Glad you are having fun with it and better yet are hitting what you aim at! COOL! Flatband


Sir,

This photo is that I turn over the right band and reinstall on the fork , I though this is the correct way , look at the place pencil tip pointed where is a difference from the last post.

????


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I think the top band in the first pic was attached right. The bottom band needed to be flipped over. That's how I set up anyway. I think you flipped over the wrong band.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm getting confused , need Mr, flatband for correct answer may be he intend to do this way.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I believe FB usualyy comes on in the afternoon I don't think he understood what you meant when he answered before, I had to read it three or four times before I did.... as far as I know the band should lay the same on each side, on the one I have from Gary the inside edge of the band goes to the bottum of the pouch on both bands, I'll try to post a pic but I don't know how well it will show...from your pics it looks like one side might be to the bottum and other to the top but I can tell for sure...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The top band in your first photo looked to be correct. You just had to rotate your bottom band half a turn so the inside became the outside.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The top band in your first photo looked to be correct. You just had to rotate your bottom band half a turn so the inside became the outside.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


Thank you! Sir,

I will try.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I misunderstood Bud-sorry. The other two guys got it right though. I've seen bands rigged all kinds of ways. I like mine with the bands coming over the top and turning inward towards the pouch.Flatband


----------

